

Love advice from a math app - countersignaler
http://www.kenvanharen.com/love/math

======
cgranade
Why does it assume that everyone is a lesbian or male heterosexual? Seriously,
people, there are women on the Internet these days. Lots of them!

~~~
younata
Because the author is not a politically correct ass.

------
WildUtah
It says a 43% chance of finding someone better means I should keep looking?
This app composes Gaussian distributions but can't even master the basic logic
that if there is a less than 50% chance of doing better, I should just lock
down the hottie I've got.

~~~
AngryParsley
Better could mean 10% better or it could mean 1000 times better. If you've got
a 10% chance of finding someone 100x better, then the expected return
calculation heavily favors dumping your current significant other.

------
binarymax
"Keep Looking Estimated probability of finding a better gf before age 38.0:
0.995"

2 Minutes later: "Hi baby, um, we need to talk..."

------
joecode
hmm... when i resubmit with the same values, it keeps changing. ranges from
.006 to .011

~~~
jyothi
probably an intelligent rand() value approaching fate() at the moment.

